#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Colocando erros hotspot em portugues

## interhome

No intuito de ajudar aos que usam hotspot, segue arquivo com erros hotspot traduzido para os clientes. 

Como colocar: MANUAL :

> Baixe o arquivo em anexo para sua área de trabalho 

- No mikrotik

Vá na aba > Files > Hotspot > erros.txt > Clique em cima para marcar > Clique no sinal " - " para apagar.

Clique no arquivo que esta na área de trabalho e arraste para dentro do seu mikrotik na aba hotspot

FIM

----------


## Raniel

Não esquecendo daqueles que modificaram/criaram uma pagina personalizada mudar o charset de UTF-8 para ISO-8859-1.

----------


## InfinityWifi

são detalhes simples que contribuem para a grandesa desse FORUM...........

----------


## multlink

exelente post, parabéns!

----------


## JHONNE

Pois é pessoal, 

o meu eu mesmo já tinha o colocado em português, mas aproveitando a deixa do amigo, vou sujerir mais alguma coisa:


troque aquelas mensagens que falam que o mac não corresponde por exemplo para:

"Você não pode logar deste computador"

não é bom ficar dando dica para ladrão de sinal

----------


## interhome

> Pois é pessoal, 
> 
> o meu eu mesmo já tinha o colocado em português, mas aproveitando a deixa do amigo, vou sujerir mais alguma coisa:
> 
> 
> troque aquelas mensagens que falam que o mac não corresponde por exemplo para:
> 
> "Você não pode logar deste computador"
> 
> não é bom ficar dando dica para ladrão de sinal


Obrigado pela sugestão, ja alterei. Pensei em fazer um para dono de provedor DIRETO do tipo:

ao inves de senha errado, AINDA NÃO APRENDEU A SENHA, PELO MENOS NÃO ME PERTUBE.

se o cliente ta bloqueado, ATE O PRESENTE MOMENTO NÃO CONSTA PAGAMENTO, FAVOR ENTRAR EM CONTATO.

na tela de logout, OBRIGADO POR TER UTILIZADO, VE SE DA PROXIMA VEZ NÃO USE TANTO O MEU LINK.

com mac errado, TE PEGUEI, ESSA MAQUINA NÃO É A SUA.

----------


## interhome

Arquivo alterado com a sugestao do JHONNE.

----------


## Raniel

Isto mesmo, o ideal é apenas informar que houve erro durante o login.

----------

